# Oil talk



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Change it in 5000 miles to a better oil. Anything in this list will be just fine:
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/10-powertrain/41385-tiered-oils-list-understanding-synthetics.html


----------

